
Airbnb measuring discrepancies in guest acceptance rates [pdf] - quotha
https://news.airbnb.com/wp-content/uploads/sites/4/2020/06/Project-Lighthouse-Airbnb-2020-06-12.pdf
======
quotha
You can opt out in your Privacy Settings if you don’t want to participate. And
though you can change your mind at any time, your first name and profile photo
may be used if you don’t opt out by August 31, 2020.

